# [OT] polskie papierowe magazyny o Linuksie

## coyote01

Witam, chciałbym poznać waszą opinię na temat polskich czasopism piszących na temat Linuksa.

Czy według was warto kupować któryś z magazynów? Czy może jest to pozbawione sensu, bo w internecie można znaleźć wszystkie zawarte w nich informacje?

Właśnie skończyła mi się prenumerata L+ i już jakiś czas temu postanowiłem, że nie będę jej przedłużał, bo moim zdaniem poziom tego pisma sięgną dna, (a może to moje wymagania się tak drastycznie zmieniły?) w piśmie od kilku miesięcy zapowiadane są poważne zmiany, ale jak na razie to zmieniają się tylko redaktorzy naczelni, żadnych poważnych zmian merytorycznych nie zauważyłem  :Sad:  Na stronie internetowej napisali, że szukają beta testerów, w numerze listopadowym ma przybyć 8 stron, czy będzie lepiej? zobaczymy.

Próbuję sobie właśnie przypomnieć jakiś ciekawy artykuł z pośród tych ostatnich 12 prenumerowanych numerów i jedyny jaki mi przychodzi do głowy to artykuł o UDEV. Reszta to odgrzewane kotlety, poprawione/trochę zaktualizowane wersje artykułów które pojawiły się w piśmie mniej więcej rok wcześniej.

Z LM nie miałem jeszcze w zasadzie do czynienia, patrząc jedynie na spisy treści i artykuły udostępnione na ich stronie widać, że ma o wiele więcej do zaoferowania, jakie jest wasze zdanie na temat tego magazynu?

----------

## wodzik

ostatnio kupilem jeden numer linux magazine. jest pare ciekawych artykulow, ale podejrzewam ze jak bys poszukal to znalazl bys to wszystko w sieci. jest jeden fajny artykul o rokitach do jader z seri 2.6, ale troche dla mnie za ciezki.

----------

## joker

w L+ to chyba rzeczywiscie zle sie dzieje, bo ostatnio nowa pani redaktor do mnie napisala, czy bym jej artykulu o koffice nie napisal  :Smile:  chyba im kardy brakuje, wiec odgrzewaja stare artykuly.

----------

## no4b

Linux Magazine jest OK, w każdym w zasadzie numerze znajdzie sie coś ciekawego.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Ja szczerze mówiąc na kupno pisma o Linuksie zdobylem się chyba tylko raz, dawno temu. Jeśli o mnie chodzi, to wydaje mi się, że szkoda tych 30 złotych - bo chyba mniej więcej takie są ceny. Ciekawe artykuly można znaleźć w necie - tak samo jak dołączane do czasopism oprogramowanie. Moim zdaniem jeśli masz w miarę rozsądne łącze internetowe, to nie warto. 

Moje sposoby na w miarę nowe info ze świata Linuksa to:

 - slashdot - w tym wypadku to nawet nie tyle Linux co... informacje "ogólnorozwojowe".  :Wink: 

 - linux.com

 - LXer

i wiele, wiele innych, które napatoczą się mniej lub bardziej przypadkowo podczas zwiedzania zakamarków sieci.

----------

## psycepa

ja swego czasu kupowalem Chip Special, w/g mnie naprawde dobre pismo.

sporo sie z niego nauczylem wlasciwie to dzieki niemu zainteresowalem sie w ogole linuxem jako takim, tylko nie mam w ogole pojecia czy jest jeszcze wydawany.

L+ jest do du...tego no...eee... no suxx i wogole wiecie o co biega  :Smile: 

wystarczy przejrzec forum i poszukac watkow gdzie ludzie biadolili ze nie idzie im instalacja gentoo w/g instrukcji z L+...

IMHO jak juz cos robic to porzadnie, a nie na odwal...

generalnie info czerpie z netu, szybciej i taniej

newslettery, rss, grupy dyskusyjne, fora, portale, do wyboru do koloru

pozdrawiam

----------

## KeyBi

Także polecam Linux Magazine, swego czasu kupywałem każdy numer i zawsze można było znaleźć coś ciekawego, wartego uwagi. Choć jakiś czas temu nagle zmienili papier (na gorszy jakościowo) i nic o tym nawet nie wspomnienili. Niektóre artykuły znów są faktycznie zaciężkie nawet dla kilkuletniego użytkownika Linuksa. Tak czy inaczej, uważam, że ta gazetka jest warta swojej ceny.

----------

## Skyba

Witam  

Mój biedny kolega głowił się i troił nad instalacją Gentoo na podstawie howto z L+, na szczęście udało mi się go namówić na lekturę oryginalnego handbooka  i kłopoty się skończyły. 

Generalnie mam wrażenie, że tego typu gazetki  zarabiają na sprzedaży płytek z dystrybucjami a tekst to tylko dodatek, coś jak super kolekcję modelarskie oferowane ostatnio  w których model samolotu warty 5zl kupujemy radośnie za 15 zł bo jest dodanych kilka kartek opisu jakiejś bitwy. 

Ja wolę korzystać z zasobów sieciowych w sumie płace abonament za internet:)

Pozdrawiam

----------

## martin.k

Zasadniczo to dzień zaczynam od odpalenia Opery wklepania:

http://www.osnews.com

http://slashdot.org

http://7thguard.net

http://www.linuxnews.pl

i pobrania RSSa z lkml.org  w moim thunderbirdzie   :Very Happy: 

Co do pisemek, to muszę przyznać, że:

L+ to jedna wielka tragedia... Ładna szata graficzna, płytki z dystrybucjami... I teksty o kiepskiej jakości. 

Dział newsów z wiadomościami, które pojawiły się na necie 1, 1.5, czy nawet 2 miesiące temu. Czy aż tak długo

trwa przygotowanie numeru gazetki ??? Nie ma co strzępić języka. Za 24.90 to chyba tylko warto kupić L+, gdy ktoś nie ma neta i chce płytki dvd z dystrybucją, a poza tym, to strata kasy...

P.S.

Co do linux+ betatester to też wielka ściema, jak narazie. Zgłosiłem się... Zgłoszenie przyjęto. Miła Pani podesłała mi emalię, że się skontaktuje w nalbliższym czasie i ani słychu ani widu...

----------

## wodzik

w sumie wszystkie magazynu linuksowe maja dolaczone jakies plyty, na ktorych jest calkowicie nieprzydatne oprogramowanie, albo dystrybucje ktore mozna sobie zassac. moze byc przydatne jak ktos nie ma neta. wg. mnie powinni wydawac wersje bez plyt, ktore by byly tansze. jedyna w sumie fajan rzecz jaka kiedys znalazlem w L+ to jakis komercyjny modul do ntfsa, pozwalajacy na zapis. wg tego co tam pisali warte to bylo 300 zl, ale jakis miesiac czy 2 po tym wyszedl ntfs3g ;/. a ceny magazynow to nie idzie wytlumaczyc nawet ta dolaczana plyta. za 15 zl idze kupic cda, ktore dolacza 2/3 gry i t calkiem niezle i dostajemy do tego jakies 150 stron. moze taka cena to wynik tego ze sa to magazyny specjalistyczne ? (chociaz co do L+ mam watpliwosci, a linux magazine jest za specjalistyczny czasami).

----------

## Gabrys

Ja przeglądam co miesiąc zarówno Linux+ jak i LinuxMagazine. W obu co miesiąc znajdę coś interesującego, co sprawia, że jak wrócę do domu, to przeglądam sieć pod tym kątem (kiedyś była to łata adaptive-readahead na jądro -- teraz np. w no-sources, jakaś fajna gra itd). 

Niestety szukanie "czegoś" interesującego w internecie, gdy naprawdę nie wiemy czego tak naprawdę chcemy jest trudne. A przejście się raz w miesiącu do Empiku i poświęcenie 30 minut na przejrzenie obu pism plus przeczytanie co ciekawszych artykułów dostarcza zawsze kilku pomysłów czy inspiracji.

Odmienną kwestią jest cena. Na dzisiejszy stan przeglądam oba czasopisma łącznie w czasie około pół godziny. Gdybym któreś miał kupować (nawet w prenumeracie po jakieś 12 zł jeśli dobrze kojarzę), to jednak musiałbym dać sobie więcej czasu i wtedy by się okazało, czy jest warte swojej ceny.

<ot>Myślę, że dobrym pomysłem byłoby wydanie w takiej poczytnej gazetce Gentoo ale z dodatkową płytą (najlepiej DVD pod dwa, trzy procesory) samych pakietów binarnych, bo tego mi brakuje od dawna. A na Gentoo-Wiki pod hasłem BIN_HOST są same nieaktywne serwery :/.</ot>

----------

## msch

ja jak czegos potrzebuje, to google + forum gentoo. na moje potrzeby mi starczy.

----------

## psycepa

 *martin.k wrote:*   

> Zasadniczo to dzień zaczynam od odpalenia Opery wklepania:
> 
> http://www.osnews.com
> 
> http://slashdot.org
> ...

 

hyhy taki [OT]  :Smile: 

jak te urle dodasz sobie do zakladek w jednym folderze, np morning to potem wystarczy w menu zakladek otworz wszystkie (na panelu RMB i 'otworz') i wszystko ci sie naraz otwiera  :Razz: 

[/OT]

----------

## wodzik

[ot] mozna po prostu klikan w ff rolka ;] [/ot]

----------

## Poe

zdarza mi się zakupic od czasu do czasu Linux Magazine, zawsze znajdzie sie kilka ciekawych artykułów. podoba mi się to w LM, ze poziom pisma zawsze byl wysoki (nie wiem jak teraz), zagadnienia ciekawe i przydatne. innych, dobrych czasopism o tematyce linuksowej nie znam (polsko języcznych, bo pewnie anglojezycznch troche by sie znalazlo, czy jakis innojęzycznych)

pozdrawiam

----------

## coyote01

dzięki za wszystkie wypowiedzi

----------

